# Quiz: What Age Do You Act?



## David Baxter PhD (May 18, 2010)

Quiz: What Age Do You Act?


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 18, 2010)

23. mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 18, 2010)

_Young At Heart

Fairy tales can come true, it can happen to you
If you’re young at heart
For it’s hard, you will find, to be narrow of mind
If you’re young at heart

You can go to extremes with impossible schemes
You can laugh when your dreams fall apart at the seams
And life gets more exciting with each passing day
And love is either in your heart or on it’s way

Don’t you know that it’s worth every treasure on earth
To be young at heart
For as rich as you are it’s much better by far
To be young at heart

And if you should survive to 105
Look at all you’ll derive out of being alive
Then here is the best part
You have a head start
If you are among the very young at heart

And if you should survive to 105
Look at all you’ll derive out of being alive
Then here is the best part
You have a head start
If you are among the very young at heart_


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2010)

Cat Dancer's age + 1


----------



## Andy (May 18, 2010)

I got 33. lol


----------



## forgetmenot (May 18, 2010)

26 not bad for a racing granny


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2010)

So STP must be a great-grandmother


----------



## Andy (May 18, 2010)

lol I am feeling rather ancient all of a sudden.


----------



## forgetmenot (May 18, 2010)

not ancient the mature one


----------



## Andy (May 18, 2010)

lol Yeah, there's confirmation that the test isn't up to par. :bonk:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 18, 2010)

I'm detecting some irrational thinking and flawed logic in this thread... does not compute... does not compute...


----------



## Andy (May 18, 2010)

What was your age? Maybe your just to young to understand?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 19, 2010)

I believe it was 32... which is ridiculous... I'm much more mature than that.

Mind you, I've been in pain the past few days... maybe I'm regressing.


----------



## Andy (May 19, 2010)

Oh no no. Just take the test again in a bit when the pain is gone. I'm sure it will be right back up there don't worry.


----------



## luminous veil (May 19, 2010)

Ah, blogthings.
It's possible that it only scores you up to a certain age? Based on the questions, that wouldn't be surprising.

I got:


> You Act Like You Are 29 Years Old
> You are a twenty-something at heart. You feel like an adult, and you're optimistic about life.
> You feel excited about what's to come... love, work, and new experiences.
> You're still figuring out your place in the world and how you want your life to shape up.
> The world is full of possibilities, and you can't wait to explore many of them.



The words aren't accurate, though. But 29 is is (real age) + 8. Not bad.


----------



## busybee (May 19, 2010)

I really liked that one, gee I am older that all of you I am 31 LOL but as I am really 49 i was quite pleased.  Wish I was there again.  You know the saying if only I knew that what I know now LOLOLOL


----------



## Murray (May 19, 2010)

Wow I act like I am only 23! That's kind of scary. I would prefer to look 23 than to act 23, oh well.


----------



## Ronbell (May 19, 2010)

I've been told many times to act my age, and this quiz told me that I am. So to all those nay sayers, kiss my ass! lol! (tell me you sense the irony here?)


----------



## SilentNinja (May 20, 2010)

I got age 10


----------



## Meg (May 20, 2010)

I got 37... I just lost 11 years of my life


----------

